# how to preserve a snake?



## Widowman10 (Nov 22, 2010)

i've searched the web a bit, but would like to get everyone's opinions on this. i often run across rattlesnakes DOR (dead on road) here in eastern CO. some are in great condition (despite being dead) and would be great for preserving. what is the best way to keep it looking great? i was thinking alcohol or something. the things i am looking for specifically are:
-snake will not lose patterns/colors
-snake will not decompose
-fluid is, and will stay, clear 

any help is appreciated from those who have done it!


----------



## kevin91172 (Nov 22, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> i've searched the web a bit, but would like to get everyone's opinions on this. i often run across rattlesnakes DOR (dead on road) here in eastern CO. some are in great condition (despite being dead) and would be great for preserving. what is the best way to keep it looking great? i was thinking alcohol or something. the things i am looking for specifically are:
> -snake will not lose patterns/colors
> -snake will not decompose
> -fluid is, and will stay, clear
> ...


 I have here lately been experimenting with casting inverts in epoxy resin from work and getting better at it.I tried snakes this a way years back but the exothermic of resin  curing destroyed them.I now have resin you can retard the gel time so the exothermic temps do not get so high


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 23, 2010)

You could use the old formaldehyde and a nice clear jar! Or use alcohol, but I have noticed some deterioration when using alcohol. I do this with alot of exotic reptile and amphibian species since its really not good practice to dispose of them by tossing them in the trash upon expiration! Reason being is, introducing a non-native parasite or disease to local populations of reptiles could result badly. Even though there is a relatively small chance that would happen, none the less it is best to err on the side of caution! And they turn out to be interesting looking specimens. As far as having them set up preserved in classic defensive postures and the like, I'd talk to your local taxidermist and see if they could give you any advise or a fair price! Being in Co I would assume you probably have quite a few of them around, it being very good game hunting country and all. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 23, 2010)

awesome, just contacted some local taxidermists to see how much it would cost. would like to get a nice one mounted, and put some others in a jar


----------

